
Solu – A new breed of computing - jehna1
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/676993694/solu-a-new-breed-of-computing
======
rampage24life
felt like i was watching an "apple" keynote ad for a new product

cool piece of tech, but what got to me was the subscription. based on the FAQ,
subscription cost $22-33 a month. expand that to a year, around $250-400 a
year, and add it to the hardware price ($400)...total=$800. That's pretty
hefty just for a tech like that. Might as well invest in a mac air instead.
Sounds like this team marketed this too high.

in addition, why would you mention in your video that there will a fix
subscription price and no freemium or premium package, but FAQ section, you
mention you might look at other levels for more complex bundle? sounds like I
might need to pull out my starburst and think about this contradiction.

------
arpa
Goodbye personal computer, hello social computer? No, thank you.

------
nikolay
A custom operating system? A monthly fee? A high starting price? Thanks, but
no thanks! There's Lumia with a standard OS and much better capabilities.

